# إيمـــــــــــان الثقــــــــة...



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*إيمـــــــــــان الثقــــــــة







فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: ليكن لكم إيمان
 بالله ( مر 11: 22 )
إن المقصود بإيمان الثقة ليس إيمان الشخص الخاطئ الذي يمسك بالمسيح كمخلصه، ولكن المقصود هو الإيمان العملي اليومي، الذي به يواجه المؤمن كل المصاعب، الإيمان الذي به يحيا البار يوماً فيوماً ( حب 2: 4 ؛ غل2: 20). إنه ثقة المؤمن غير المرتابة في إله المحبة الذي عرفه واختبره كمن يفعل ويحقق كل ما يقول. إنه حالة النفس التي تستريح على الثقة في الرب وفي محبته وصلاحه. وهذه الثقة تزداد كلما تعمق القلب في معرفة الله ومعرفة صلاحه رغماً عن كل نقائصنا.

وإنه من امتيازنا أن نعتمد على الله بإيمان راسخ مهما كانت الظروف حولنا، لذا ليأتِ أي حال مهما يكون، فنحن متأكدون أنه لا يوجد شيء يفصلنا عن محبته. ربما تبدو لنا الأمور معاكسة، ونُصاب بالحيرة والارتباك إزاءها، رغم ذلك يستمر القلب، الذي يعرف الرب ويعرف صلاحه ويعرف ثبات صفاته، منتظراً، بصبر وتسليم، الوقت المعيَّن الذي فيه يُظهر الرب قوته لصالح مَنْ يثقون فيه "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله ... إن كان الله معنا فمَنْ علينا؟" ( رو 8: 28 ،31). وإن هاتين الكلمتين "الله معنا" هما حصننا وحمانا بإزاء أفكار الشك التي يأتي بها العدو إلينا، إنهما "ترس الإيمان" الذي يجب أن نحمله دائماً في مواجهة سهام الشرير المُلتهبة ( أف 6: 16 ).

أخي العزيز ... لقد سبق الرب فرأى ذلك العصر المادي الذي نعيش فيه، فقال: "متى جاء ابن الإنسان ألعله يجد الإيمان على الأرض؟" ( لو 18: 8 ). فهل يجد الرب فيَّ وفيك أيها العزيز إيماناً يتعجب منه بسبب ندرته وجماله في هذا الوقت الشرير ( مت 8: 10 مت 6: 30 لو 17: 5 ). أم أننا ننشغل أكثر من اللازم بالحصول على ضروريات الحياة لأجل الغد ناسين عناية أبينا الحُبية، حتى أننا نأتي في صف أولئك الذين قال عنهم الرب إنهم "قليلو الإيمان" ( 2تس 1: 3 ، 8: 26، 14: 31، 16: 8؛ لو12: 28). فيا ليتنا نرغب أن يصير إيماننا القليل إيماناً عظيماً في عيني الرب. ويا ليتها تكون طلبة قلوبنا الحقيقية "يا رب زِد إيماننا" (لو17: 5)، فنكون مِنْ ضمن مَنْ "إيمانهم ينمو كثيراً" (2تس1: 3).

منقول
*​


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*" و اما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يرجي و الإيقان بأمور لا تري " عب(1:1) لا يمكن أن يأتي إيمان الثقة قبل أن يكون هناك إختبار حقيقي مع الرب يسوع فكيف نثق في شخص ليس لنا أي علاقة معه . عشرتنا مع الرب يسوع يعطينا أن نصدق الرب و نؤمن بقدرتة العجيبة التي تفوق كل قدرة في العالم ومن خلال هذة العلاقة الحبية التي تربطنا بالرب يسوع تنفتح عيوننا الروحية علي حقيقة هامة نحن في أمس الحاجة أن ندركها وهذة الحقيقة هي أن لا ينفع أن يكون هناك بديل أخر للرب يسوع يمكن أن نتكل عليه و نضع ثقتنا فيه في و سط الأزمات

ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *" و اما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يرجي و الإيقان بأمور لا تري " عب(1:1) لا يمكن أن يأتي إيمان الثقة قبل أن يكون هناك إختبار حقيقي مع الرب يسوع فكيف نثق في شخص ليس لنا أي علاقة معه . عشرتنا مع الرب يسوع يعطينا أن نصدق الرب و نؤمن بقدرتة العجيبة التي تفوق كل قدرة في العالم ومن خلال هذة العلاقة الحبية التي تربطنا بالرب يسوع تنفتح عيوننا الروحية علي حقيقة هامة نحن في أمس الحاجة أن ندركها وهذة الحقيقة هي أن لا ينفع أن يكون هناك بديل أخر للرب يسوع يمكن أن نتكل عليه و نضع ثقتنا فيه في و سط الأزمات
> 
> ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
موضوع رااائع جدا
ربنا معااكم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> موضوع رااائع جدا
> ربنا معااكم​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ورائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> * "يا رب زِد إيماننا" (لو17: 5)، فنكون مِنْ ضمن مَنْ "إيمانهم ينمو كثيراً" (2تس1: 3).*


ميرسي الك حبيبي...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...

اجل يا رب زد ايماننا... ارجوك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> موضوع جميل ورائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي الك حبيبي...
> 
> ربنا يبارك عمرك...
> 
> اجل يا رب زد ايماننا... ارجوك...


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

